# online - RPGtonight online living game playtests starting.



## The Hound (Apr 29, 2010)

The first functional playtest of the RPGtonight Online Living Game is about to start up. We are still accepting players and GMs. The more of each the merrier! Players are organizing themselves into parties and GMs will soon start recruiting parties to perform adventurous and nefarious deeds on their behalf.

If interested please take a look at the information on the main page of our site (RPGtonight Free Online Virtual Tabletop for Role Playing Games ) and in the "Living Game Playtest Information and Recruitment" section about midway down our message boards, and respond with an email to admin@rpgtonight.com if you are interested. Players and GM's pdf manuals will be emailed promptly. Please state whether you are interested in testing as a player or GM. We particularly want to recruit more GMs.

The playtests will use the D&D 4e system, simply because that is what most people are playing right now.

This living game is unique and quite a bit different from other living games. There are no pre-planned scenarios or adventures. Instead, the GMs themselves are playing the game amongst themselves, with characters of their own instead of random NPCs, and using the actions of adventuring parties to advance their interests and thwart the goals of others. The rules set that we have devised to make this happen are what is being tested. All play occurs online at the rpgtonight.com site, using maps, minis, chat, etc.

To contact us use admin@rpgtonight.com


----------

